

Katrina's Silver Lining: The School Choice Revolution in New Orleans - cwan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P12pgeV8ZQM

======
adron
Now if this can just be replicated in more places, we may get a better school
system. I'd bet though, that the teacher's union is the greatest opponent to
this type of thing.

~~~
uuilly
The teachers unions hate school choice. They managed to kill the program in DC
even though parents were really happy with the results.

~~~
Adam503
Teachers unions hate segregated schools.

"School choice" is just the latest mask the right spin doctors have cooked up
to dress up school segregation in.

~~~
uuilly
It's mostly minorities demanding, and benefiting from School Choice. If it's
segregation, it has a funny way of showing it.

------
skyjumper
Any reform involving private schools in the US needs to be wary of its effect
on ideological and cultural divides. We already prefer to live near like-
minded people, it's not a stretch to assume we'd send our kids to like-minded
schools.

To be more specific, we don't want our school system to become a proxy for
culture wars - individual schools marketing themselves to parents as a place
which builds proper (liberals|conservatives|tea partiers|greens|etc).

No matter what shape reform takes, society needs to make sure its people get a
well rounded education.

------
grandalf
If anyone wants to discuss startup ideas around schools and school choice
please let me know.

------
Adam503
That's not a silver lining. That's textbook "Shock Doctrine" straight out of
Naomi Klein's book.

Run over all resistance to right wing extremist ideas when the citizens are
still reeling from a disaster and are too stunned about a child being dead or
their house being gone to be thinking about advancing political agendas.

<http://www.naomiklein.org/shock-doctrine>

